# سؤال عن معاني بعض الكلمات العبرية



## وجدى شهدى (3 أغسطس 2007)

ما هو معنى هذه الكلمات باللغه العربيه :اشليل -  ايرينى باسى - اليثو انيستى - ثوك تى تى جوم -خين افران ام افيوت -  ماركوس بى ابوسطولوس- ارجو الرد سريعا


----------



## Tabitha (3 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هام جدا*

:اشليل -   صلوا
 ايرينى باسى - السلام مع جميعكم
 اليثو انيستى -  بيتهيالي انت تقصد (أليسوس آنستي) = المسيح قام
 ثوك تى تى جوم - لك القوة والمجد
خين افران ام افيوت - بسم الآب والإبن 
ماركوس بى ابوسطولوس-  مارمرقس الرسول (مش متأكده من معنى "بي")

يارب تكون المعلومات مفيدة ،،


----------



## وجدى شهدى (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هام جدا*

شكرا على الرد


----------

